# Northwave Domain boots



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone seen these? I ride the Northwave Legends now, love how comfy they are but want a stiffer boot. These are supposed to be a 10 on the stiffness scale from Northwave. Let me know!

MDC


----------

